# 1800Lb Hog Killed in Conroe, TX



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

Can anyone verify this?
Hope the pictures come out.

Over 1,800 lb. wild boar shot and killed in Conroe , Texas near the 
County Airport, East of I-45 and near the community of Cut and Shoot. 
Killed by a medical Radiology worker...What would you do if this beast 
was coming at you? Run for dear life? Climb a tree? or simply get run over? 

________________________________

No virus found in this incoming message.
Checked by AVG - www.avg.com 
Version: 8.0.237 / Virus Database: 270.11.9/1989 - Release Date: 03/07/09 18:43:00

________________________________
Windows Live™ Groups: Create an online spot for your favorite groups to meet. Check it out. <http://windowslive.com/online/groups?ocid=TXT_TAGLM_WL_groups_032009>


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

big red X


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

*pic*

can't figure out how to post pic. Will work on it.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

if you can see the pic,, save it to your pics file.. go to manage attachments when posting,, go to your pics file in documents. . load said pic in browser,, if it to large resize it in your picture manager to max size this browser supports which is 800x 800 jpg image.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

No need to post the pics, it has been cussed and discussed here.

To be fair, the pictures have also cropped up before from time to time.


----------



## Tommy2000 (Mar 23, 2008)

I declare BS. Domestic, pen raised hogs may get upwards of 1,000lbs plus but not wild hogs. It's like that kid in Georgia that claimed he shot an 1,100 lb wild hog. Come to find out, it was a domestic, pen raised hog shot in a fenced enclosure.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

aint no conroe hog for sure! lol


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

Need pics


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

here.


----------



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

waterspout said:


> here.


LOL! Fergot 'bout him.


----------



## Beto (Jun 30, 2006)

*Thought so!*

yep, that's the one. I knew it wasn't from these parts. 
Thanks for the info guys!!


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Please move along, nothing happening here folks.......


----------



## tec (Jul 20, 2007)

Don't need a picure. It's the same one we have seen before. I shot a 42# dove but the picture is too big to post.:doowapsta


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Is anyone alarmed by the 300lb plus turkeys that will be flying from the oaks in coming weeks, alarm. rs


----------

